# Chicken Sandwiches (not EMS)



## Wingnut (Mar 9, 2006)

Don't eat chicken sandwiches, no matter what.....
 A little boy and a little girl attended the same
 school and became friends.
 Every day they would sit together to eat their lunch.
 They discovered that
 they both brought chicken sandwiches every day!
 This went on all through the fourth and fifth grades,
 until one day he
 noticed that her sandwich wasn't a chicken sandwich.
 He said, "Hey, how come you're not eating chicken,
 don't you like it
 anymore?" She said "I love it but I have to stop
 eating it."
 "Why?" he asked.
 She pointed to her lap and said
 "Cause I'm starting to grow little feathers down
 there!"
 "Let me see" he said.
 "Okay" and she pulled up her skirt.
 He looked and said, "That's right. You are!
 Better not eat any more chicken."
 He kept eating his chicken sandwiches until one day he
 brought peanut
 butter.
 He said to the little girl, "I have to stop eating
 chicken sandwiches,
 I'm starting to get feathers down there too!"
 She asked if she could look, so he pulled down his
 pants for her.
 She said "Oh, my God, it's too late for you!
 You've already got the neck and the gizzards!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice..........


----------



## Stevo (Mar 10, 2006)

i knew a girl like that, but by the look of her now, my guess was she was really into *buffalo* wings ....


~S~


----------



## Stevo (Mar 12, 2006)

or maybe it was a cowburger? i'm really not sure how what the dif is betwix a buffalo and a cow from the backside anywyas....


MOOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo

~S~


----------



## Raf (Mar 13, 2006)

The sad part about this is that the hormones in chickens really do promote/accelerate puberty.

Girls are going through puberty younger and younger these days.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 17, 2006)

*  LOL @ neck & gizzards! Wingnut, that was cute!  *


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 18, 2006)

Raf said:
			
		

> The sad part about this is that the hormones in chickens really do promote/accelerate puberty.
> 
> Girls are going through puberty younger and younger these days.


 

Ok no more chicken for my daughter. :glare:


----------

